# Everyone please congratulate our newest moderator



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

sinclair_tm has spent a lot of time helping others in the Mac section and definately deserves this promotion.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

congrats.. a much-deserved promotion


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

alright, good job buddy. you certainly deserve it.

oh wait, its me! :1angel:


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulations, youv'e joined the Red Team


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

but i so like the color blue :winkgrin:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congratulations, sinclair, on a promotion well deserved...


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

WELL DONE Sinclair...Congrats from the "Land of Oz"!


----------



## AMD_SEMPRON (Jul 8, 2006)

Congratulations bro,:wink:


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Congrats


----------



## MunkyPhil (Apr 7, 2006)

Congrats sinclair, well deserved!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Well done sinclair!!

Although if, as you say, Macs are trouble free, what have you actually done? :grin: :grin:


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

Congrats sinclair! :woot:


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

wahoo! Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum for our newest Mod-man!


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

congrats man! took you long enough :grin:


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

Well done and welcome to the world of Management .................... now get to work. :grin: Perhaps this promotion will keep you "online" instead hanging in "Offline" :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

The guy gets promoted then splits on vaca.............


> ON VACATION UNTIL 7/29/06


........go figure........:laugh: :laugh:

Good job, you deserve your vacation :sayyes:


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

>_> I didn't see this thread. Congrats Sinclair!


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Geekgirl said:


> The guy gets promoted then splits on vaca.....................go figure........:laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Good job, you deserve your vacation :sayyes:


I've got half a mind to demote him for this. :1angel:


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

....rut ro raggy :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Glaswegian said:


> Well done sinclair!!
> 
> Although if, as you say, Macs are trouble free, what have you actually done? :grin: :grin:


well, they saw how well i kept you inline, they decieded that i deserved it.

as far as taking off, the vaction was planed before i was promoted.

and then for staying online more, if someone would send me a nice apple laptop, i'd sure beable to be here even more. :winkgrin:


----------



## Lindt (Aug 14, 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

first i have to say that i am sorry that i didn't see this post sooner...

but, i want to say welcome to the team!

(i wondered when this was gonna happen)


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

thanks, even if its a month late.


----------

